
The Technique of Gregorian Chironomy (1955) [pdf] - michaelsbradley
http://media.musicasacra.com/books/chironomy.pdf
======
mrcactu5
those curves on like every other page, are those the conductor's hands?

~~~
michaelsbradley
Those are _arsis_ and _thesis_ curves; they're related to the movements of the
conductor's hands but not 1–to–1 with such movements.

